
Show HN: EasyWrite- Write clearly using only 1,000 commonly used words - dallamaneni
https://github.com/adeekshith/easy-write
======
wingerlang
"This encourages you to write only using frequently used words"

"This helps you to write only using top words"

These two sentences could have different meanings though. What is a top word?
The best ones? The frequently used ones? Without context it might not be
clear.

Encourages and helps can also be very different.

\---

Anyway it is quite cool I guess. Maybe you could add automatic synonyms for
words that are within the 1000.

------
dallamaneni
Inspired by Cleartext for the web. Read my blog post on this if interested:
[http://www.deekshith.in/2016/04/easy-write-
intro.html](http://www.deekshith.in/2016/04/easy-write-intro.html) Let me know
your feedback. Thanks :)

------
fiftyacorn
its an interesting idea - this bit made me laugh -

"beautiful" instead of "gorgeous"

since i never spell "beautiful" right!

~~~
dallamaneni
Haha, yeah may should have said "lood looking" instead of "gorgeous".

------
fiatjaf
Why is this good? Being specific is better than being general.

~~~
dallamaneni
[https://xkcd.com/thing-explainer/](https://xkcd.com/thing-explainer/)

